

Arachnophobia and video games - brazzy
http://readlistenwatchplay.com/254/

======
brazzy
Interesting additional fact that the author of the article seems to be unaware
of: there is apparently a community of arachnophobic hackers who create
patches or mods to remove spiders from most popular games:
[http://www.rahya.de/pages/posts/modding-fuer-
arachnophobiker...](http://www.rahya.de/pages/posts/modding-fuer-
arachnophobiker-menschen-die-angst-vor-spinnen-haben23.php)

